# ACPC Cooler Bag Contest Update



## Colette (Mar 7, 2020)

This morning I woke up to a weird email from Nintendo confirming an order I'd placed, and as I haven't placed any orders or submitted anything for repairs, I immediately thought my account has been hacked.  However, after some password juggling, turns out we have some good news!

For those of us lucky enough to win one of the ACPC Cooler bags/lunch sacks from the contest posted late last year, it looks like they're finally being shipped!

Personally I've been dying for my bag for quite some time, I'm very eager to see how big or small it is.  If you won one, too, what are you planning to use it for?


----------



## MorningStar (Mar 10, 2020)

Aha, luckyyy. I didn't win one, but congrats!


----------



## Cerise (Mar 12, 2020)

Mine never came


----------



## Colette (Mar 13, 2020)

Cerise said:


> Mine never came



Did you submit your shipping info back in January?  Did you receive any update emails from Nintendo recently?  I would check store.nintendo.com (that's where I found my "order" information).

According to UPS, mine should arrive by Tuesday.


----------



## arbra (Mar 16, 2020)

Mine arrived!  My significant other won and did not tell me.  It just arrived today.  I created another post where I posted the pics!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 17, 2020)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Ras (Mar 19, 2020)

Maybe I’ll throw my stuffed AC figures into it. I wish it had a more crisp triangular shape when closed like the pictures. Mine kind of bulges out.


----------

